

Startup School Europe Warmup - OliverD

Is anyone interested in a Startup School warmup &quot;event&quot; in London on July 25th?<p>Does anyone know a great location for such an event? Maybe an office of a London based startup?
======
swombat
What a brilliant idea!

I'm happy to host at the GrantTree offices! We're in the heart of Shoreditch.
Can host about 100 people for drinks and will happily provide beers, wine and
possibly pizza at no cost.

Also, we have a pool table.

Who is taking point for organising this?

Edit: OK, I'll take point on this! Creating an eventbrite meetup as we speak
(free of course).

Here's the Eventbrite URL: [https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/startup-school-
europe-warmup-...](https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/startup-school-europe-
warmup-tickets-12175763035)

Could the OP or a mod please add this into the initial post? Also, please do
register that you're coming, so that we can get an idea of numbers!

Depending on numbers, we'll get Pizza, a beer barrel, etc. If just 20 people
sign up we probably won't bother ;-)

Update: 24 already... looking good, keep it coming :-)

Update 2: 40!

Update 3: 60!

Thought I might as well submit it here since this thread has fallen off the
page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7989159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7989159)

~~~
swombat
100 People signed up! It's going to be awesome!

I've added another 50 tickets. We'll figure out a way to fit more people -
there's a courtyard, and we can put up a marquee if the weather's bad.

~~~
mojokev
Thanks for organizing swombat, looking forward to seeing everyone there!

------
sturadnidge
If it's an evening thing, I'll be there.

As for the venue, try hitting up
[http://shoreditchworks.com/villagehall](http://shoreditchworks.com/villagehall)
\- they are very generous with that space when it comes to user groups and
other community related stuff.

------
jerviezo
For those who didn't manage to grab a ticket there's also pre-event drinks
being hosted by EF at their HQ in London Bridge. There will be some YC Alum
there too. Signup URL: [https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/pre-startup-school-
drinks-wit...](https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/pre-startup-school-drinks-with-
yc-alum-hosted-by-ef-tickets-12193680627)

------
kalmanolah
If it's something like a casual visit to a pub, I'll bite. For the time being
my party's having difficulty finding a place to stay though.

------
olegp
Yes! Ideally in the evening. Also, happy to connect with people virtually
before that. Keen to talk to anyone doing B2B SaaS.

[https://twitter.com/olegpodsechin](https://twitter.com/olegpodsechin)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/olegpodsechin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/olegpodsechin)

~~~
Wouter33
Same here:

[https://twitter.com/woutervanlent](https://twitter.com/woutervanlent)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/woutervanlent](https://www.linkedin.com/in/woutervanlent)

------
jackgavigan
For anyone who misses out on registering for swombat's event, check out
Silicon Drinkabout - a regular Friday night after-work drinks meetup that
takes place in or around Shoreditch.

[http://www.silicondrinkabout.com/](http://www.silicondrinkabout.com/)

------
stefanbuttigieg
I would love to be there for this!How about 26th?

[http://twitter.com/karambinu](http://twitter.com/karambinu)
[http://mt.linkedin.com/in/stefanbuttigieg/](http://mt.linkedin.com/in/stefanbuttigieg/)

------
mtepper
Could possibly use Google Campus

~~~
OliverD
I checked the event calendar for the google campus. However, it seems that
there is an invite only launch party for a startup at July 25th.

It would be awesome if you are able to organise a room on the google campus.

------
shinamee
Shit, I wish I had a visa for the UK. Can something similar be hosted within
the Schengen countries like Berlin or Prague where its more central.

------
mmelin
I'll be in the city around 7 PM Friday, up for anything after that.
[https://twitter.com/martinmelin](https://twitter.com/martinmelin)

------
adwhit
Is this a "food + drinks in evening" kind of warmup or "food + drinks + talks
in the daytime" kind of warmup? I'm interested regardless.

------
terhechte
I'd love to do that, however, I'm only arriving at 21:30. I hope it's still
going strong by the time I'm there.

------
thisisnkp
On the smaller side, I'd be interested in an evening pint down the pub if
anyone is arriving the day before.

------
corford
I'd be interested if it's afternoon/evening and not a million miles away from
a tube stop.

------
heiti
I am interested as well but i depend on other people so cannot commit to
anything unfortunately.

------
orph4nus
I might be able to get there a day early, not sure. It will depend on a couple
of factors.

------
ganwar
I am interested.

On a related note, someone travelling from/via Brussels?

------
Wouter33
Arriving in London City around 20:00. Definitely up for something like that!

------
nudpiedo
could be great... someone already booked vacations. Next time would be great
to know it a bit more in advance (especially for the ones wishing to combine
it with corporate jobs).

------
antonp
Colour me interested. I'm arriving a day earlier anyway.

------
andreash
Would love it. Anyone else from Norway coming? pm me.

------
ac2u
Should be arriving the day before. Count me in.

------
andymahood
I will be there if a space can be found

------
mziel
I'll be interested as well.

------
lell
I'd be interested too.

------
grey-area
I'd be interested

------
domk
Definitely interested

------
pvinis
how many people can the main event have?

------
yongers
definitely interested! count me in.

------
pyb
Why not?

